# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Undead Guitar hero.

## AntonJ3000

I made a quick gif animation with a undead playing guitar hero 3 lol. ,too bad it 
bugged a bit, 


EDIT: Made a video version of it lol [YT]8hjJ19aerM4[/YT]

----------


## Piersd

lol, nice... +Rep for making me laugh  :Smile: 
...i'm so pro at guitar hero 3, i only have Raining Blood and then the battle against Lou left on expert :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sonic Waffle

right.... I'll give you a +rep anyway for creating it

----------


## windsofplague.

> lol, nice... +Rep for making me laugh 
> ...i'm so pro at guitar hero 3, i only have Raining Blood and then the battle against Lou left on expert


Same  :Big Grin: 
Thats far from pro though.

----------


## Piersd

yeah, but i think im good lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sonic Waffle

Now the video is bloody funny!

----------


## Piersd

lmao, that videos fair strange lol

----------

